# Zimbabwean weed



## harrythehat (Jul 10, 2021)

Zimbabwean weed Or what we used to call African bush
As I am out here for 3 months had to find a supply
My hostess took me to see her gardener
He came back with this.
A whole load different from hydro has a pretty good couchlok effect. And @ 1.5 bucks a wrap 
Probably 8 joints am not complaining.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 10, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Zimbabwean weed Or what we used to call African bush
> As I am out here for 3 months had to find a supply
> My hostess took me to see her gardener
> He came back with this.
> ...



Kinda looks like the last larf you harvested 6 weeks early


----------



## harrythehat (Jul 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Kinda looks like the last larf you harvested 6 weeks early


Unfortunately your trash cannot be seen or should we say fortunate for others


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 10, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Zimbabwean weed Or what we used to call African bush
> As I am out here for 3 months had to find a supply
> My hostess took me to see her gardener
> He came back with this.
> ...


8 joints? Is that a cassette tape at 12 o'clock in the pic?


----------



## harrythehat (Jul 10, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> 8 joints? Is that a cassette tape at 12 o'clock in the pic?


Hi no it's a Ferrari Rocher chocolate plastic box I germinate seeds in it


----------



## fadedtree (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice ! Did you find any beans in there ?


----------



## harrythehat (Jul 10, 2021)

fadedtree said:


> Nice ! Did you find any beans in there ?


A few it's quite a good quality compared to what used to come over here.
Wouldn't be no good in hydro there 5 metre trees when mature


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2021)

Is that a real landrace or has it been compromised by introduced varieties?

I have some Zim-Licious from Seeds of Africa that's supposed to be a landrace. I really like a good African strain. I'll take that over the latest cookie cutter polyhybrid hype strain people are growing these days.

I could use some of those seeds.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Is that a real landrace or has it been compromised by introduced varieties?
> 
> I have some Zim-Licious from Seeds of Africa that's supposed to be a landrace. I really like a good African strain. I'll take that over the latest cookie cutter polyhybrid hype strain people are growing these days.
> 
> ...


_Threa a d dd Ggg l l i i t t c h h h hh hhhh_

Heard of the Purple Nigerian? They are unstable I don't have it in me for them right now but wanted to increase. Working on some other stuff..

" Hey Jean, the RM Nigerian male pollinated a purple and red Purple Pantera female. RM Nigerian has broad leaves and medium to large buds. The Purple Pantera has added is grape berry kush funk aroma and taste while keeping the thick earthy incense aroma of the RM Nigerian"

(Pink Panther x Grape Krush F2) = Purple Pantera


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Is that a real landrace or has it been compromised by introduced varieties?
> 
> I have some Zim-Licious from Seeds of Africa that's supposed to be a landrace. I really like a good African strain. I'll take that over the latest cookie cutter polyhybrid hype strain people are growing these days.
> 
> ...


Love seeds of Africa- ran their malawi ( 16 weeks tho )


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Love seeds of Africa- ran their malawi ( 16 weeks tho )


Worth every week wasn't it?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Worth every week wasn't it?


Yeah but .. i think it would have been much better outside going full bore …. Still got some stored but cant do outdoors- there be some theivin muthas around. Neighbor had some plants ripped.

Tomato caged that lanky bitch.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Kinda looks like the last larf you harvested 6 weeks early





harrythehat said:


> Unfortunately your trash cannot be seen or should we say fortunate for others


----------



## harrythehat (Jul 14, 2021)

Have saved them from what the locals say its original as far as they know as I'm out here a while will save them anyone who wants drop me there address via DM and will post them it's gonna be three months though


----------



## harrythehat (Jul 14, 2021)

Got some better quality less seed a lot darker
,3 bucks a wrap


----------



## riuTEMPriu (Aug 18, 2021)

This is awesome, keep the photos coming. It's hard to look at them without appreciating how far US weed has come in the last 30 years, but it's really interesting stuff. Prices too, we're really only 20 or so years from having a global cannabis market


----------

